# Bet-Football forum presence



## Bet-Football (May 12, 2020)

Hello boys and girls, men and women, punters across the world,

Bet-Football, the premiere agents for Orbit Exchange and also for the main Asian Bookies in Europe is extending their activity to this wonderful forum.

*WHO WE ARE?*
Simply put, account providing agency with over 10 years of experience, ties and connections with all major bookies.

*WHAT WE OFFER?*
Accounts of course. accounts with all the best bookies. simply ask and if we have it we can offer it to you.

*HOW WE OPERATE?*
Better than expected  No robotic answers, no tired emails taken out from a trashcan of 100 templates. We're all sports enthusiasts (mainly football) we love what we do and we love giving out accounts. Also, we do offer REAL support in settlement disputes.

*WHAT DO WE WANT?*
A better world where we can all get along. But until that is achieved, to have you guys check us out and see how you like it.

*NEED A PREDICTION? MAYBE A COOL NEW JOKE?*
Ask us for one via Skype, at Bet Football. We don't bite...often

*WHAT WILL WE BE DOING ON THIS FORUM?*
Answering questions, helping people out (we secretly used this forum for a while), giving good tips, helping you pick the right horse for the right track conditions.

*DO YOU NEED HELP WITH YOUR BETTING ARCHIVE? HOW TO CALCULATE ROI, HOW TO SEE WINNING MARKETS, WHAT TO AVOID ETC?*
We're here to walk you through it, like a loving mother would walk her child back from school.

*YOUR FAVORITE PLAYER MISSED A PENALTY AND YOU WANT TO SEND ANGRY EMAILS?*
Chances are we already have his address. just PM us.
-------------------------------------------------------------
OK we probably won't disclose it but you never know


----------

